# Getting Second Vizsla Puppy



## TennesseeJed (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey All, it has been a while since I have posted in the forum. I hope everyone is doing well. After much thought, I have decided to get another male vizsla pup in April. I have a wonderful relationship with my boy Uncas. He is my constant companion, comes with me to my office daily, travels with me, and sleeps at the end of my bed. I actually have entered him into his first competition next week, and am looking forward to showing him. I know there have likely been threads in the past regarding the subject, but do yall have any recommendations for a second vizsla pup? I have heard that training the second pup is easier than the first, and that the second pup will likely adopt many of the behaviors of the first. I love this breed, and Uncas has kept me entertained for months. If any of yall have instagram, you can find him on his own page at sir_floppy_ears_uncas_vizsla.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

TennesseeJed said:


> Hey All, it has been a while since I have posted in the forum. I hope everyone is doing well. After much thought, I have decided to get another male vizsla pup in April. I have a wonderful relationship with my boy Uncas. He is my constant companion, comes with me to my office daily, travels with me, and sleeps at the end of my bed. I actually have entered him into his first competition next week, and am looking forward to showing him. I know there have likely been threads in the past regarding the subject, but do yall have any recommendations for a second vizsla pup? I have heard that training the second pup is easier than the first, and that the second pup will likely adopt many of the behaviors of the first. I love this breed, and Uncas has kept me entertained for months. If any of yall have instagram, you can find him on his own page at sir_floppy_ears_uncas_vizsla.


Good for you..Vizslas....if you don't love them you adore them...They are a full glass or a spilling glass...


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I hope that your two Vizslas will be happy together.Please include photographs!

Sent from my TB-X704A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

We got the second baby last year, he (Miksa) is 9 months old now. We took the introduction on a cautious way, outdoors, gradually etc. And although they kept wanting to play with each other we only allowed for them 1 minute at a time at the beginning (brother Bende was 2.5 years at that time, very active, competing regularly, so full of energy and muscles). 
We ensured separate time with everyone, so that they bond with the human and not just each other. 
And yes, he picked up a lot of habits just by watching Bende. At the same time don`t want to rely just on Bende being the teacher for Miksa.
Miksa is still a lot of puppy and sometimes does not know when to stop playing, Bende then tells him and if we see that Miksa as puppies usually at this ages becomes pesky with him and keeps nagging, we order a time off and separate them. Bende was no different at this age. 
Enjoy getting a second velcro, life is million time more fun with several of these guys. Well, busy too, but it is active, happy busy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With our first pup, we are learning. 
The second pup is easier, because we apply what we had learned. Even though we should be the one teaching the new pup. They do entertain each other, and help tire each other out.
The play times should be short, and gradually increased, as your puppy grows. 
Your older dog needs to be great on leash, and have good recall before adding a puppy.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Yay! TexasRed! Happy St. Patrick's Day to you and ALL Vizslas out there! Much love!

Sent from my TB-X704A using Tapatalk


----------

